# vs. boots. which is best?



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

i think most people will say that the best is the one that fits you the best so go try them on if possible! My friend has the k2 darko boa though and he swears by them. quite annoying actually how he compares his boots to ours lol.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, go try them on if you can so you can make sure how they fit and that you like their particular lacing system. I went boot shopping with my girlfriend this past weekend and she tried on 32s, Rides, Burtons, K2s and Salomons. She could barely fit into a pair of Burton 6.5s and was about to give up, when I pulled out a pair of 5.5 Salomons from the clearance table. They fit like a glove. Go figure. My point = Try them on if you can


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

32 lashed

/end thread


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

32 lashed.
since your availible for the tm twos then go for them. They are one up of the lashed


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You need to try on boots before you buy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

i ordered the deeluxes cuz the sale was ending. ill just send them back if they dont fit well


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

shoulda bought all 3 and sent them back if they didn't fit well in that case


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

u picked the ones that nobody said anything about lol. and didn't even try em on... good luck with them though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

haha i know but they were hella cheap , and i love them! theyre really comfy and sturdy


----------

